# average veg time?



## Chewbongo (Oct 17, 2011)

What is the average time u all leave ure plants in veg? I know it depends on strain and rate of growth, just wondering what the average is.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2011)

6-8 weeks, but i like um big.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2011)

:yeahthat: maybe even up to 10 weeks at times.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 17, 2011)

OK 6 ta 8 sounds good to me, just let my querkle go 13 and she is doing wonderful, think ill stick with a bit less tho. Thank y'all for the quick replays, rose I hope that dirt compost works out for ya


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 17, 2011)

24 weeks for me!  2 months indoors, 4 months outdoors. I finish flower outdoors.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> OK 6 ta 8 sounds good to me, just let my querkle go 13 and she is doing wonderful, think ill stick with a bit less tho. Thank y'all for the quick replays, rose I hope that dirt compost works out for ya



Thanks, I think it will, hope so anyway.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 17, 2011)

3 or 4 weeks .

But i promiss that will veg 6 weeks the Larry and the Satori.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow awesome, so everyone is 6 ta 8 or less, was worried I was not giving enough veg time.  Drifting, I wish I felt safe flowering outside all the time, done it a couple times but I'm always a nervous wreck. I live in a tiny hick town so everyone thinks they need to know eachothers business. .oh and Just to add, NY querkles are the mist crystal covered buds IV grown so far


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2011)

I usually go 4-6 weeks on veg....unless I am lolipopping clones...then 2 weeks.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 17, 2011)

Lollipoping, I callem power puffs,lol.  I wanted to do that with some querkle clones but out of ten only two took, I think I'm keeping them under to much light. Gonna keep one as a mom, will be my first mother plant, She looks worthy,lol guess I will know when I smoke her. I think I mite power puff the other one tho


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 17, 2011)

All depends what you want or what you are working with.....Growing indoors with sexually mature clones?  area to cover.... Growing style.......

My personal style:....  2 weeks in cloner:  1 month in VEG... : (8 week variety).. 56-60 days in flower.....


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 17, 2011)

Rose hit my routine right on the nose with the 6 to 8 weeks veg time, depending on how big they are ofc. Also, I am soiless and get alot huge amounts of growth during this time, so somtimes 6 weeks is more than enough.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 18, 2011)

The plants in my vedge space are clones of the plants in the flower tent -- when the ones in flower are done their clones are cloned and then put in 12/12 -- 6 to 8 weeks is about right. That's how I plan to do it anyway.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 18, 2011)

wow - didn't expect to be the only one who stays with an 8-week veg, 8-week flower cycle.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL Sssc, were a bunch of impatient stoners, but I did go 9 weeks and 13 weeks with the querkles in veg. 1st time and probably last, seemed like forevet


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 19, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> 9 weeks and 13 weeks with the querkles in veg


 
Was the yield worth it ?


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 19, 2011)

The one I took 9 weeks no, but the pot is also a bit small, so ill take blame, the one I took thirteen is in a five gallon pot and only 3 weeks into flower and she looks like she will be


----------

